# Oak veneered ply



## AFFF (6 Feb 2021)

Just pricing up a job for a customer who wants a new bookcase. Looking to make this out of oak veneered ply with solid oak trim and facings. Could anybody recommend a supplier? Happy cut the material myself but (if the price is right and the cuts accurate) happy to let the supplier cut the material to size from my cutting list. I have noticed that headline prices look very good with many online suppliers but P&P costs are extortionate


----------



## doctor Bob (6 Feb 2021)

Don’t know about cutting service but I pay £64 ex vat a sheet for 18mm birch ply veneered in A grade white oak 2 faced


----------



## AFFF (6 Feb 2021)

Thank you doctor bob, who is the supplier?


----------



## Droogs (6 Feb 2021)

I get most of my oak veneer stuff from here








Homepage | Meyer Timber Wood Based Panels


Homepage,Meyer Timber Wood Based Panels



meyertimber.com


----------



## Chippymint (13 Feb 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Don’t know about cutting service but I pay £64 ex vat a sheet for 18mm birch ply veneered in A grade white oak 2 faced


Which supplier do you use for these please ?


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Feb 2021)

Chippymint said:


> Which supplier do you use for these please ?


I’d rather not say specifically as I have given my price and I buy a lot and therefore get a very good price. It’s available from, myer, lathams, brooks, Timbmet, ids.


----------

